# Köder für Scholle und Flunder



## Boiliefresser3000

Was mache ich wenn man keine Watwürmer findet ich hab e schon von diesen Gummiimmitationen gehört was ist damit ?

Mfg Boiliefresser3000;+


----------



## Boedchen

*AW: Köder für Scholle und Flunder*

*Griens*
Du meinst die sogenannten "gulbs".
Ja da gehen die meinungen aber sowas von auseinander.
Ich habe da garnicht soooo schlechte erfahrungen mit gemacht.
Wattwurm in Schwarz lief bei mir eigentlich garnicht sooo schlecht. Aber ausweichen auf Krabbe oder Heringsfetzen geht ebenfalls. Ich habe auch schon von Tauwurmanglern gehoert , allerdings selbst nie probiert an der Küste.

mfg

#h


----------



## spin89

*AW: Köder für Scholle und Flunder*

Ich hab einma von Gulp Seringler probiert in Naturfarben 3Stunden nicht ein Biss.....
Auf Natürköder läufts dort aber immer. Ich hab aber auch schon von guten Fängen auf Gulp gehört probiers am besten einfach mal aus.
Ansonsten wie schon gesagt Krabbe Heringsfetzen oder auch Tobiasfische kannst du als Köder nehmen halten allerdings nicht so gut am Haken.Gruss spin89


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Köder für Scholle und Flunder*

Zur Zeit sind die Plattfische hier voller kleiner Muscheln, die Dorsche voller winziger Garnelen. Doch mit richtigen Wattwürmern überlistest du sie garantiert.
Vielleicht auch mit einem Gulp. Doch du mußt ihn bewegen. Alle 5 Min die Kurbel ein wenig drehen. Oft beißen die Viecher während dieser Bewegung des Köders.


----------



## Boiliefresser3000

*AW: Köder für Scholle und Flunder*

Danke schon mal


----------



## gluefix

*AW: Köder für Scholle und Flunder*

Tauwurm vom Boot aus und driften lassen, also Bewegung ! Da fängste auch Platte, jede Wette !


----------



## Boiliefresser3000

*AW: Köder für Scholle und Flunder*

Ja kann ich mir vorstellen habe aber kein Boot 

Mfg Boiliefresser3000


----------



## carpfreak1990

*AW: Köder für Scholle und Flunder*

Ich habe in Dänemark in hvide sande auf der mole 2009  im sommer und im frühjahr 2010 mit tauwürmern gefischt und habe auch ein paar kleine platten gefangen.

gruß
jonas


----------



## XDorschhunterX

*AW: Köder für Scholle und Flunder*

wenn du keine Wattis hast vielleicht Seeringler oder wie schon geschrieben frische Herings- und Makrelenfetzen. Ich habe auch sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Tiefkühl-Tiefsee-Shrimps (kleine- mittlere Größe)gemacht. Am bestern die mit Panzer, aber auch die geschälten blanken Schnwänze gehen. Aber nur nautrell ohne Marinade /Knobiebutter die ißt lieber selber. Was auch einen Versuch wert ist, auch in Kombi mit anderen Ködern Babykalamarestreifen. habe ich sehr gut gefangen und hält wie Leder am Haken. Dafür brauchste aber ein sehr scharfes Messer zum Zuschneiden.  Viel Erfolg


----------



## derporto

*AW: Köder für Scholle und Flunder*

immer dieser alternativköder-mist. es geht einfach nichts über watti und seeringler, gerade auf butt. alles andere ist doch nur ein notbehelf. ich war noch nie in der misslichen lage, aus wirklicher not auf einen solchen behelfsköder zurückgreifen zu müssen. wenn dann geschah dies aus einfachem interesse. und nie waren die fänge auf diese köder besser als auf die bewährten. 

sicher, hätte ich die möglichkeit jeden tag am (ost-/nordsee-)wasser zu sein, würde ich sicher öfter experimentieren. aktuell ist mir die zeit am wasser zu schade für einen köder, der prinzipiell von vornherein weniger erfolg verspricht als das was ich kenne.

von daher: warum kalamari, gulp, heringsfetzen, wenns auch einfacher und effektiver geht?


----------



## XDorschhunterX

*AW: Köder für Scholle und Flunder*

@derPorto bitte richtig lesen! 

1.Ich sprach von, wenn Wattis nicht zur Hand, alternativ 
Seeringler.
2. Wenn du bisher immer Wattwürmer bekommen hast Glück gehabt. Ich komme ebenfalls aus dem Inland keine 100km von dir weg  und muß meine knappe und kostbare Angelzeit an der Küste ebenfalls planen und nutzen. Leider ist es mir in den letzten 5 Jahren öfter passiert keine Würmer zubekommen. Ob es nun schlechten Wetterbedingungen im Suchgebiet der Wattwurmbeschaffer, parallel stattfindenen Wettkämpfen oder den ungünstigen Öffnungszeiten einiger Geschäfte bzw. der Lehrling vergessen hatte die Bestellung einzutragen lag. Andere GeschichteerPorto fahr mal nach Rügen mit Kutter-Pilkzeug und morgens um 7:30 sagt dir der Kap'tn die Tour wegen Wetterwarnung, Maschinenschaden, oder mangels Auslastung ab. Dann möchte ich sehen, wo du im 150 km Umkreis die guten Wattwürmer herbekommst, um den Angeltag nicht mit skatkarten ode auf dem Bett auf derUnterkunftzu verbringen. Dort suchen Fehlanzeige, im Geschäft gibt es nur auf Bestellung.
Da bist du dann froh wenn du überhaupt etwas tierisches zum auf den Haken stecken hast. Da sind Fischfetzen, Garnelen und Muscheln gute Ersatzköder für Wattwürmer. Klieschen beißenzu Beispiel sehr gut auf Heringsfetzten und Garnelen sogar auf Kalamari. flunder un Scholle lassen sich bei Futterneid auch nicht lumpen.
@Anfo Kalamari bekommst im Fischgeschäft z.B. Frischfischabteilung Supermarkt oder bei Fischhändler 2-3 Stück 200-300gr reichen für 1 Tag kosten ca. 3-4 Euro

eingesetzt in Kombi mit Wattis bzw Garnelen oder allein als Ersatzköder  im westlichen Teil der Ostsee/ Kieler Förde und Vor Rügen 

Fänge: Scholle, Flunder Kliesche, Wittlinge und Dorsch


----------



## Fischmansfriend

*AW: Köder für Scholle und Flunder*

Die Fische fressen immer am liebsten den Köder, der jahreszeiten- und ortsabhängig auch verfügbar ist, so jedenfalls ist meine Erfahrung. Z.B gehen Meerforellen auf schlanke Blinker, wenn die Tobis im Schwärmen ans Ufer zum Laichen kommen, oder Dorsche beissen im Sommer am besten auf Krebse und orange-braune Kunstköder, wenn die Krebse sich häuten und das Wasser warm ist. 
Platte beissen daher im Frühjahr sogar besser auf Ringler als auf Wattis, da die Seeringler im Frühjahr aufgrund der Laichzeit oft frei im Wasser schwimmend zu finden sind.
Und im Sommer im flacheren, wärmeren Wasser sind  Herzmuscheln eine Alternative.
Aber wenns um Wattis geht, weil diese nicht zu bekommen sind: Wathose an und selber plümpern! ist zwar Arbeit, aber in einer Stunde sollteman eigentlich genügend Würmer haben. Und ein Plümper ist nun wirklich in 2 Minuten gebaut und kostet fast nix.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## XDorschhunterX

*AW: Köder für Scholle und Flunder*



Fischmansfriend schrieb:


> .
> Aber wenns um Wattis geht, weil diese nicht zu bekommen sind: Wathose an und selber plümpern! ist zwar Arbeit, aber in einer Stunde sollteman eigentlich genügend Würmer haben. Und ein Plümper ist nun wirklich in 2 Minuten gebaut und kostet fast nix.
> 
> Gruss Thorsten



Das Selbersuchen geht aber nur, wenn es dort auch natürliche Vorkommen von Wattwürmern gibt. Viel Spaß bei der Wattwurmsuche in der östlichen deutschen und polnischen Ostsee. da nützt auch der beste Pümpel nichts.


----------



## toddy

*AW: Köder für Scholle und Flunder*

Moin Ich Wohne an der Nordsee,
Fische FAST nur in der Ostsee U. habe letztes Jahr erstmalig mehrere versuche mit ungepulten Nordseekrabben gemacht Fazit:

Alle Plattfische bissen u. waren auch zu fangen jedoch ist der Zeitpunkt  für den Anhieb schwierieger zu ermitteln.

Angelplatz waren verschiedene Stellen in der Appenrader Bucht 
AuGUST- September::

ALS ALTERNATIVE WAREN JEWIELS WATT U: SEERINGELWÜRMER AM START DIE ABER NUR unwesentlich mehr Bisse BRACHTEN:

die kRABBEN SIND ALSO DER BILLIGSTE KOEDER DER AUCH WIRKLICH GUT FUNKTIONIERT WELTEN BESSER; ALS GULP U: CO ;DIE  IN MEINEN VERSUCHEN NIEMALS AUCH NUR ANNÄHERND ÜBERZEUGEN KONNTEN 11


----------



## j.Breithardt

*AW: Köder für Scholle und Flunder*



Rosi schrieb:


> Zur Zeit sind die Plattfische hier voller kleiner Muscheln, die Dorsche voller winziger Garnelen. Doch mit richtigen Wattwürmern überlistest du sie garantiert.
> Vielleicht auch mit einem Gulp.* Doch du mußt ihn bewegen.* Alle 5 Min die Kurbel ein wenig drehen. Oft beißen die Viecher während dieser Bewegung des Köders.


 


#6,

richtig.Stationär angeboten bringen sie nicht viel.
Richtig gut sind sie bei der Montage an einem Rollblei.


----------



## Fischandre

*AW: Köder für Scholle und Flunder*

Was nehmt ihr so für vorfecher auf platte.

Ich hab mal noch ne frage bin nicht so erfahren mit der ostsee  wollte mal in mai los auf platte ist das eine gute zeit natürlich mit den boot.


----------



## blue pearl

*AW: Köder für Scholle und Flunder*

Also ich hab Hering,Tobiasfisch,Muscheln,Krabben,Seeringelwürmer,Tauwürmer
und Wattis alles zusammen an der Langleine 100 Haken ausprobiert. Die Platten und auch Dorsche hatten nur auf Seeringel und Wattwurm gebissen die anderen Haken waren alle unberührt. Also vergesst die ganzen anderen Köder wenn ihr  was fangen wollt!!


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Köder für Scholle und Flunder*



blue pearl schrieb:


> Also ich hab Hering,Tobiasfisch,Muscheln,Krabben,Seeringelwürmer,Tauwürmer
> und Wattis alles zusammen an der Langleine 100 Haken ausprobiert. Die Platten und auch Dorsche hatten nur auf Seeringel und Wattwurm gebissen die anderen Haken waren alle unberührt. Also vergesst die ganzen anderen Köder wenn ihr  was fangen wollt!!



Das kann schon sein. Jedoch ist die Köderwahl auch ortsabhängig. In der Warnow nehmen die Flundern gern Regenwürmer, Dorsch und Aale gern Heringsstückchen. Im Salzhaff kommen Krabbenstücke an die Langleine, für Aale.
Alle anderen Köder halten nicht die ganze Nacht an den Haken.


----------

